

Bash Shell Programming in Linux - wyclif
http://arachnoid.com/linux/shell_programming.html

======
helper-method
Nicely written tutorial. The only thing I would suggest is always prefering [[
to [ because it makes dealing with parameter expansions much more easier. Also
[[ is most likely as shell builtin, in contrast to [, which is most likely an
external program.

~~~
lutusp
> The only thing I would suggest is always prefering [[ to [ because it makes
> dealing with parameter expansions much more easier.

I wrote the article before Bash 3 was released, and the article remains
appropriate for platforms that don't have Bash 3 abilities. If you read down
in the article, you will see where I address this issue:

[http://arachnoid.com/linux/shell_programming.html#Bash_Versi...](http://arachnoid.com/linux/shell_programming.html#Bash_Version_3)

